# What would you do?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I would email very kindly, telling the sad tale of my cousin's pitbull who fathered a litter, nearly all of which ended up in rescue due to lack of good homes, and who, once he knew what the scent meant, was so desperate to get out after every local female on heat that he was badly injured in a road accident. And how he was much calmer after being neutered. Sometimes a little fiction in a good cause is permissable, I believe.


----------



## Kozy's_Mama (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you! I sent an e-mail along the lines of your suggestion.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Good for you.  I've emailed a few people on Craigslist. One guy was selling puppies that were 4 weeks old. He claimed it was a typo, I hope that was true.


----------



## Kozy's_Mama (Jun 22, 2012)

The person replied that they already know what I told them but want to breed him to keep the bloodline going. :banghead:

Oh, well ...


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It makes me so mad when the use the "bloodline" excuse.
I recently was talking to a guy who had a pitbull/rottie/shepherd/who knows what else mix. He said he wanted to breed him because he had such an excellent temperament, he wanted to continue with the dogs puppies once his had died. I just sat there and tried to be polite. I didn't get in an argument because unless people are looking for advice, they're pretty much already set. I told him I disagreed but that was it. 
It makes me so sad that now, he's going to breed that dog, keep one or two puppies, and who knows what will happen to the rest. I'm certain a lot of them will end up in shelters just because of the breeds mixed in there. I personally think it's just selfish!
Maybe email them politely again, and just ask them to correct their ad, for the real reason why they want to breed him. Maybe the dogs will get a better chance of going to good homes at least if he admits the temperament of his dog is really good... :argh:


----------



## Kozy's_Mama (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know if this person's dog even has a good temperatment -- it wasn't specified in the ad. I did send a follow-up e-mail suggesting that the poster amend the ad. I just hope that no one takes this person up on their offer ...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Good for you for trying. The world is full of ignorant people. There's only so much you can do.. :sad:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I second Jacamar.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd just say their _bloodlines _are already filling animal shelters and being euthanized daily.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not sure where you all are from. However, I am in Texas, and every day I see sooo many ads for pitbull this and that. It seems like 90% of the dogs in the shelters and pounds are som kind of pit bull or mix. Never in all my years have I not liked a dog due to breed, but recently I have found it difficult. A little over a week ago, the people next door allowed their dogs to break my privacy fence and attack my oldest and smallest dog Bear. We rushed to the vet and he is recovering, but was told that this kind of attack was common for that breed of dog, if they were not raised correctly. I keep reminding myself it is the people not the dog... but still... 
I know I love Remi to death, he is a beautiful dog, best temperment, but I would not breed him, as I don't know anything about his parents or anything like that. Good for you to educate the owner!


----------

